# NCAA 1st Round Game Thread (Thursday)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NCAA 1st Round Game Thread (Thursday):

*Tuesday:*
Play-In Game:
TBA: AR-Pine Bluff (17-15) vs. Winthrop (19-13)

*Thursday:*

Midwest Region:
07:10 ET: #8 UNLV (25-8) vs. #9 Northern Iowa (28-4)
07:25 ET: #3 Georgetown (23-10) vs. #14 Ohio (21-14)
09:30 ET: #1 Kansas (32-2) vs. #16 Lehigh (22-10)
09:45 ET: #6 Tennessee (25-8) vs. #11 San Diego St. (25-8)

West Region:
12:20 ET: #7 BYU (29-5) vs. #10 Florida (21-12)
02:30 ET: #4 Vanderbilt (24-8) vs. #13 Murray St. (30-4)
02:40 ET: #2 Kansas St. (26-7) vs. #15 North Texas (24-8)
04:45 ET: #5 Butler (28-4) vs. #12 UTEP (26-6)

East Region:
07:15 ET: #1 Kentucky (32-2) vs. #16 E Tennessee St. (20-14)
07:20 ET: #6 Marquette (22-11) vs. #11 Washington (24-9)
09:35 ET: #8 Texas (24-9) vs. #9 Wake Forest (19-10)
09:40 ET: #3 New Mexico (29-4) vs. #14 Montana (22-9)

South Region:
12:25 ET: #6 Notre Dame (23-11) vs. #11 Old Dominion (26-8)
12:30 ET: #2 Villanova (24-7) vs. #15 Robert Morris (23-11)
02:45 ET: #3 Baylor (25-7) vs. #14 Sam Houston St. (25-7)
02:50 ET: #7 Richmond (26-8) vs. #10 Saint Mary's (26-5)

NCAA.com Watch Live


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Times added!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Arkansas-Pine Bluff up 28-25 in 2nd half


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Any chance of the first 16 over 1 in the history of NCAA???


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Any chance of the first 16 over 1 in the history of NCAA???


Vermont over Syracuse again? If only T.J. Sorrentine and Coppenrath were still lacing em up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

No chance - the 1 seeds in general are actually pretty good, despite the perception that everyone is more beatable then normal this year. Which is a false claim given the accomplishments of the number one seeds, three of which come from the three hardest conferences. 

2010 - 13 losses
2009 - 17 losses
2007 - 18 losses

The 2008 season which had the four number ones in the final four only had 9 losses.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

2 things...

1.) Texas Tech beat the **** out of Seton Hall at Dunkin Donuts Arena. Really? A 4-12 team from the Big 12 goes in and smokes the best bubble team in the BE on their home court? I told you all, don't take these teams that are 'careless'. I mentioned it in another thread, and that's why I really don't like UTEP in the 1st round over a sound Butler team.

2.) This also may validate HKF's point about the Big 12, they look like they're going to roll over a lot of teams in the NCAA's.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I just don't understand how a careless team could go 17-2 in arguably the toughest non BCS conference. That just doesn't make any sense to me. Seton Hall has no defense. UTEP plays defense. Comparing the two is silly, imo.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Any chance of the first 16 over 1 in the history of NCAA???


There's always a chance, but I wouldn't bet on it. Vermont has two really good players and are experienced so they should give Syracuse a decent game. Still, only losing by 10 would be a small victory.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I know there's alot of Wisconsin fans on here, so I need some help with my bracket. I need an honst answer here though... What is the strength of you're frontcourt? Is it deep, and are they good @ rebounding and/or are they good defensively? Or they average?? Are the bigs good offensively, or is Wisconsin a more guard oreinted team?? just need help with that Kentucky-UK matchup. Also, is Wisconsin a good jump-shooting team or no?

Thanks, in advance


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Offensively we rely on shooting the three ball well and we have two really good three point shooters and some others that are pretty decent. Our bigs can play both inside and outside, and teams tend to struggle scoring in the paint against us. We're decent off the bench but nothing special. We rarely turn the ball over. Kentucky has a lot of size so they are better shutting down inside and not on the perimeter. I think it's a good matchup for us.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

The games I will be watching

12:25 ET Notre Dame vs Old Dominion... Old Dominion looks like a possibile cinderella but Notre Dame has been playing really well since they have slowed down the tempo. Should be a really close but low scoring game, I got Old Dominion 54 to 51.

2:30 ET Vanderbilt vs Murray State... Murray State looks primed for an upset, but dont underestimate Vandy. I doubt they are overlooking the Racers. Murray State wins 60 to 55.

4:15 ET Butler vs UTEP... UTEP is the popular choice for an upset and Im sure Butler has heard/read all those people picking against them and will go out trying to prove a point. I still think UTEP has too much talent for them though. UTEP wins 72 to 65.

7:10 ET UNLV vs Northern Iowa... Northern Iowa is probably the better team but UNLV is gonna be tough. This is one of those where it will truly go either way. UNLV wins 63 to 60.

7:20 ET Marquette vs Washington... Too bad that maybe the 2 best games of the day will be on at the same time, I will be splitting time between the 2, whichever one is closer in the stretch run is the one I will watch of course.
Marquette wins 75 to 70.

9:45 ET Tennessee vs San Diego State... I beleive I am gonna need to take care of something tommorow night so I might miss this one but I expect SDSU to pull the upset. SDSU wins 64 to 60.

Looks like the Mountain West is gonna go 4 and 0 on Thursday.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

coolpohle said:


> Offensively we rely on shooting the three ball well and we have two really good three point shooters and some others that are pretty decent. Our bigs can play both inside and outside, and teams tend to struggle scoring in the paint against us. We're decent off the bench but nothing special. We rarely turn the ball over. Kentucky has a lot of size so they are better shutting down inside and not on the perimeter. I think it's a good matchup for us.


I definitely like Trevon Hughes, but I think my only concern is the rebounding and the athleticism, which i'm not very familiar with. It's definitely temping to pick Wisconsin, but i just dont have it in me... I think they have a good shot, but I think the like how the Mountaineers matchup w/ UK tad better. We'll see, good luck!


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't think we're very good on the offensive glass but defensively I'd say we do a good job. Definitely not the most athletic bunch, but we make up for it by playing slow, and not turning the ball over limiting transition baskets.


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

coolpohle is going to off himself if we beat Wiscy.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JHG722 said:


> coolpohle is going to off himself if we beat Wiscy.


America loves the underdog. Give me the favorite every time.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BUMP...Tip-Off in 10!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All of the potential upsets will be happening during this afternoon. From that point on, don't expect many upsets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chandler Parsons with a hell of a block.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Reynolds and Fisher not starting, but playing...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man these arenas are dead and since when did Bilas start doing March Madness games?

Jay stays paid


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a dunk by Carlton Scott


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> What a dunk by Carlton Scott


that was a disgusting putback!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The noon games are always dead and the NCAA putting their logos all over the court gives the arenas zero life.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Bilas has been doing games for at least three years now for CBS during the tournament.

Why are Reynolds and Fischer not playing or not even in the game yet. What happened... injury ... broke rules... Wright just being a ***** and toying with Robert Morris


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

New Orleans is starting to fill out though so it does not look so bad. Alot of people still try to work half days.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Robert Morris up two agianst Nova


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Rob Morris on an 8-0 run


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BYU might want to consider playing some defense sometime soon.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Bilas has been doing games for at least three years now for CBS during the tournament.
> 
> *Why are Reynolds and Fischer not playing or not even in the game yet. What happened... injury ... broke rules... Wright just being a ***** and toying with Robert Morris*


Nobody knows the real reason, i think the stated reasoning was real vague, something along the lines of making this a teaching experience for the team, to set an example.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bilas has been doing the tournament since 2005 with Dick Enberg.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont understand why CBS has a college sports channel and wont show games on it


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Robert Mottis has turned the ball over eight times in eight minutes and is still winning, Usually that is the recipe for disaster for a 2 seed. But Nova was not really a two seed..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Notre Dame looks really solid against Old Dominion. One wonders what they would have done if they had played this way the enitre season... that playing defence actually matters.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU's guard Loyd has come off the bench and scored 10 points. He averages 4.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HKF said:


> BYU's guard Loyd has come off the bench and scored 10 points. He averages 4.


Saw him play most of the 2nd half against New Mexico when Fredette was sidelined. He played really well. The 4 ppg average is really misleading because they've been using him a lot more towards the end of the season.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Ben Hansborough killin it w/ 13 pts already


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

God I hope Robert Morris knocks off Villanova. No one with Villanova in the Final Four deserves to have a good bracket this year.

I'm looking at you President Obama.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

the crowd in new orleans is pretty sad


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are you sending messages in the NCAA tournament Jay Wright? This is just stupid.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Villanova might be the first two seed to ever lose by double digits.... I beleive most of the other 2-15 upsets over the years have been close games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU up two at the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Villanova might be the first two seed to ever lose by double digits.... I beleive most of the other 2-15 upsets over the years have been close games.


Coppin State beat South Carolina in 1997 by 14 79-65.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What was the last 15/2 upset? Has there been one since Hampton beat Iowa State?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What were the 2-15 upsets again...

I remember Syracuse losing to Richmond in a barnburner in 1991. In the early 1990`s. Santa Clara beat Maryland I think in OT.. (Steve Nash was a frosh)

I think South Carolina lost a 2-15 game. Was it a close game.... have their been others


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

plenty of time left in that Nova game guys,let's not get too excited...yet

Nova's D has just been bad this yr. They used to be undersized and all but they were scrappy as hell last year. if you were a Big and put the ball on the floor, that ball was gettin snatched. They've lost alot of that this yr.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

No, nothing to get excited yet with the nova/robert morris game... but guess what the old Scottie Reynolds is back. Oh, how much I hate midget PGs who shoot first but isn't that efficient.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

15 Richmond over 2 Syracuse in 1991
15 Santa Clara over 2 Arizona in 1993
15 Coppin State over 2 South Carolina in 1997
15 Hampton over 2 Iowa State in 2001


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nova was getting crushed last year and came back to win easily.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I just don't like Scottie Reynolds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See this is what Jay Wright gets for not wanting to recruit a traditional team. With Cunningham, Clark and Anderson gone, they have zero length on the perimeter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova keeps bricking free throws.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow this last minute of the Nova game has been brutal basketball... missed free throws by King, chucks by King, no handles by King, Robert Morris not managing the clock well, easy outlet pass missed horribly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ODU back in it and Billy Donovan's substitution patterns are a little confusing. Boynton should not be coming out of the ball.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Notre Dame is really playing poorly right now


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Notre Dame game is just flying by.... they started 10 minutes after Florida-BYU and there is 4 minutes less left to play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The burn offense is silly when you've got athletes like Scott and their star player is healthy but yet they have him stuck on the bench.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The Florida needs to settle down, and quit throwing the ball out of bounds. We can definitely beat this team, but they need to play with better poise. Too many unforced turnovers right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida's big men are turning the ball over like clockwork. Damn Tyus has regressed.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^I kno. Practically handing BYU the ball every other possession....


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn it, BM we in trouble....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> The burn offense is silly when you've got athletes like Scott and their star player is healthy but yet they have him stuck on the bench.


Did you miss the first two thirds of the season.

There not really an athletic team, its not a bad strategy. Not sure why they dont blow Gody more though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida looks done.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Rather Unique said:


> damn it, BM we in trouble....


Yeah, way too many stupid turnovers...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Did you miss the first two thirds of the season.
> 
> There not really an athletic team, its not a bad strategy. Not sure why they dont blow Gody more though.


Scott's very athletic. Jackson and Hansbrough are crafty guys. I mean they should be able to get easy transition buckets with the guys they've got.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What a horrible turnover by Nova. Throw an inbounds bounce pass to the corner, and the bounce is out of bounds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ODU hanging in there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, these CBS TV timeouts are like five minutes long.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Y'all can say what you want about their "Burn" offense but they've only lost 1 game to WVU with it. About pushing the tempo, they changed from that so that they can play 'some' defense, seeing as when they ran, they played none, and that obviously wasn't working for the 1st half + of the season.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Florida's mistake was trying to slow down the game early on. I understand what Billy is thinking with our interior size, but our big men aren't the smartest in the world and have no clue how to handle a double team. We also dont have the proper PG play for a half court game. We need to push the tempo and try to use our size/athleticism in transition. 

Run & Gun


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If it wasn't for Nova blocking some shots, they would be down by a lot more than three points.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ND continues to ignore Harangody on the offensive end


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> I think Florida's mistake was trying to slow down the game early on. I understand what Billy is thinking with our interior size, but our big men aren't the smartest in the world and have no clue how to handle a double team. We also dont have the proper PG play for a half court game. We need to push the tempo and try to use our size/athleticism in transition.
> 
> *Run & Gun*


thing is BYU strives in that..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kenny Boynton bringing the Gators back.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kenny for 3!!! yeah babay!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great play by Parsons. The first two games of the day coming down to the wire. 3 point game and a tie game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unreal Nova is down 7. What the hell?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn you ND...damn you...same goes for Nova...overrated Small east teams.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dagger


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

KB, this freshy is tearing it up right now!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe ND will be better off without Harangody. 0 for 7... ouch


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Auspicious start for the Big East.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

nevermind, this one is goin to the wire


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man these two games are great. ODU holding on to a 1 point lead and Florida up 1 on BYU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kenny Boynton playing his best game of the season by far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ODU wins by 1 and Florida tied with BYU with the ball. 1-0 so far. Knew Notre Dame was fraud.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Billy Donovan: 'Get the ball to Kenny and get out the way!'


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

oh well... ND you've been a thorn in the Big East's ***... its time for you to move to the Big 10 and take your basketball team with you so we don't get raided again.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

So much for hot streaks...ND goes down.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

why would you not let Boynton take that shot man?! i know Parsons has been clutch, but that freshman is on fire right now!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Burn that offense!!!!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

ND was the hot team in the Big East and Harangody lays an egg for his going away party... it just tells you a lot about him when the team plays better without him.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

So glad I have two monitors at work watching the games


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Reynolds has been 1-12 and Harangody went 2-8.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Reynolds has been 1-12 and Harangody went 2-8.


And people have the nerve to call them legit NBA prospects.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who had Villanova losing in the first round?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nova is killing me< i have them to the sweet 16 vs Baylor


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Erving Walker, pass the ball please.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Reynolds and Fisher have been awful in this game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow BAD turnover by KB, i really dislike this little guy for BYU.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

these unforced turnovers man... what the **** are they doing


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Robert Morris up 8. Damn Nova you really blew up your season.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Can someone on Florida block this little ****ers shot, i mean he's putting the ball in your FACES!!! gotdamn.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

That Michael Lloyd kid can play a little bit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This BYU-Florida game has been great. This Loyd kid has been unbelievable off the bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> And people have the nerve to call them legit NBA prospects.


Dont know about Reynolds, but why isn't Harangody a legit NBA prospect? Bottom line their coaches should get heat for this. You put your best players on the bench, bring them in and expect them to keep firing on all cylinders. I saw that ND game, multiple possessions where they just ignored Gody and jacked up bad shots.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Nova is killing me< i have them to the sweet 16 vs Baylor


They are not really killing you - basically everybody has them going out in the second or third round. The only people that get screwed or those selecting them to play to their seed and reach the elite eight or final four.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Geez Billy D.. let your damn kids play. Do you not trust them hahahaha.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, thank goodness for Kenny Boynton.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Let's go Billy D, opportunity #2 to draw up a Game winner. Let's see what you're made of....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scotty Reynolds getting some NBA star type calls.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like a lot of people's bracket gonna get screwed if BYU lose this game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

another dud...wonderful.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Shoot first midget PGs do not work in the NBA... I loathe them... I don't want to see them in the NBA. Because of guys like Iverson and Marbury, they make the game impossible to watch. Reynolds is the same, I give him lots of props this year for being efficient but his first 3 years was basically a shrug on the shoulders.

If Nova wants to be a powerhouse, then build those 4 guard lineups but you need a facilitator and someone who makes the offense go.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Double OT


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW..what kind of play was drawn during the TO by Florida? That was the absurd offensive possession ever in the history of western civilization.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I like Walker, but my goodness I hope we get Brandon Knight next year. Walker is killing us.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

If BYU can't beat this pretty bad Florida team, they'll never win an NCAA game.

Get the rebound at end of OT, tie game, ball in Jimmer's hands, just what they'd want - stolen away. DOH!

And UF gets a terrible look - headed for 2OT.

Seriously, does anyone want to win this game?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Game over for the Gators..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Erving Walker is killing the Gators.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

florida threw this game away. kenny's done, florida's done. too many turnovers, Walker is sucking.... I give up.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Reynolds getting every call the last 4 mins.

Mike Rice is emotional. I'll say that. Anyone see him at the end of the Quinnipiac game? Playing with fire.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Abraham again!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Erving Walker is terrible.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't know if the Villanova stream crapped out for anyone else like it did for me, but http://www.atdhe.net/11764/watch-robert-morris-vs-villanova

Shouldn't be illegal since it SHOULD be available online anyway.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ CBS just switched that game here in Milwaukee :bsmile:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Erving Walker is terrible.


yup, he's terrified inside is not a good shooter, and can't play D. He's only worth a damn when he's on fire from 3.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't know if the Villanova stream crapped out for anyone else like it did for me, but http://www.atdhe.net/11764/watch-robert-morris-vs-villanova
> 
> Shouldn't be illegal since it SHOULD be available online anyway.


Why aren't you watching it at cbs.com?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gator skin anyone?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

croco said:


> Why aren't you watching it at cbs.com?


For some reason the stream for that game just ended with like 2:30 to go for me. I had to desperately, frantically, search for a new source.

OMG!! AMAZING block on Sutton's game winning tip. Overtime!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert Morris-Nova in OT. Damn BYU is going to win their first tournament game after seven straight losses in the first round. Florida had this game too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm glad the referees didn't call a foul there.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nova's gonna win.

RM can't keep this up for another 5 mins. They had their chance up 8 with under 4. Had to hold on then.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm so pissed off right now at the Big East... Villanova and ND?! come on! Reynolds... I knew your old self will come back.. and it will be your last game as a Villanova... I just didn't think it will be in the first damn round!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova gets away with two walks on the same possession. Sad.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NCAA officials suspect man...real suspect


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Colonials are emotionally and physically spent.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

My goodness, Walker.... :nonono:


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

thatsnotgross said:


> I'm so pissed off right now at the Big East... Villanova and ND?! come on! Reynolds... I knew your old self will come back.. and it will be your last game as a Villanova... I just didn't think it will be in the first damn round!


How far behind are you on this game?

Nova up 6 with 3 left in OT.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks like Nova will escape. GReat effort though by Morris.

This might light Novas asses for the next game, but they are not making it to their seed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

BYU might be the whitest team in the tourney


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vandy leads 21-19 in San Jose.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Another ****ing bailout for Scottie Reynolds. At this point I think his nickname should be AIG. How the hell do you go 1/13 and score 15 points?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert Morris is not giving up.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in South Korea... its 4:02 am.... I'm watching it live so I'm up to date.. but still... Villanova shouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Another ****ing bailout for Scottie Reynolds. At this point I think his nickname should be AIG. How the hell do you go 1/13 and score 15 points?


LOL very witty...very witty


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Really early to be of any significant, but Sam Houston is up seven on Baylor. Now that would destroy alot of brackets.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Reynolds finally!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor coming out flat.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Why is Raftery more excited for Scottie Reynolds hitting that 3 than he's been about A FIFTEEN SEED TAKING A 2 SEED TO OVERTIME ALL GAME!!!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Really early to be of any significant, but Sam Houston is up seven on Baylor. Now that would destroy alot of brackets.


A lot of them around here, but Nova would destroy more public brackets.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

thatsnotgross said:


> I'm in South Korea... its 4:02 am.... I'm watching it live so I'm up to date.. but still... Villanova shouldn't be in this situation.


 
Haha. Sorry, thought you were in Brooklyn. I guess the delay there would be more than the one I'm getting on the east coast.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

And the foul instead of the jump ball. What a ****ing screw job.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Bad calls or not, Mike Rice is out of control out there and lucky not to be teed up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Villanova can thank the officials for this one because Robert Morris got robbed.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Horrible officiating... just horrible. Tim Donaghy is somewhere smiling.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

OR NOT!! 1 point game!!!!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow HUGE play for RM. game ain't over yet...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Unbeleivable. Go Morris


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State going toe to toe with Vandy like it ain't nothing.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow, how stupid not to take the layup... you only blew two second.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

hahah Reggie Redding you're an idiot... take the layup!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stupid play by Reading.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Why wouldn't you take the 2 there? Dumb play by Redding. Misses the first FT.

Raftery: "oofta"


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh Nelly


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG...at this nova game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HUGE three by RM!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

big 3....it ain't over fellas!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scottie Reynolds with a D-Wade type line. LOL


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

HKF said:


> Villanova can thank the officials for this one because Robert Morris got robbed.


This


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

9.1 seconds to go, RM down 3. I'd think about the quick 2, but you gotta be hesitant to draw that up after that block a few possessions ago.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If this goes to Double OT, Redding will have pulled the boner of the tourney.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Robert Morris is awesome. I hope the Grizzlies take him in the second round.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

MY EFFFING GOD.... these guys play in the BIG EAST!!!!!! Time to split the football and non football schools.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is Rice helping or hurting his value?

The way his team is playing and not quitting he's looking really good.

The way he's acting he's a liability.

WTF is the Nova player doing not taking the layup?

And now a 3! Great game. RM not quitting at all.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

What the hell is that....


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nova survives...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn shame the guy doesn't even know the time and score. Sucks for Robert Morris.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

WTF was that play call? **** Villanova, ****ty team last year, ****ty team this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damn, what an odd ending


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Good effort by Robert Morris..

Bill Raftery... "He stroked it... admirably" after Yarou hit his FTs a few minutes ago


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

You dont need upset results to have good games. 

There have been alot of great plays out there so far, but perhaps more head scratchers then normal as well. Makes for entertaining TV.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor finally starting get a rhythm. Back to back dunks for Anthony Jones.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> You dont need upset results to have good games.
> 
> There have been alot of great plays out there so far, but perhaps more head scratchers then normal as well. Makes for entertaining TV.


The problem was that Nova got almost all of the critical calls, especially at the end of the game. If that happens, you feel a little bad for the underdog.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State up 4 at the half.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree.. that jumpball/foul call was horrible. Then you ahve Reggie Redding having a brain fart.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Vanderbilt who got a nice seed .. hopefully they will lose


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy Clavell already has 17 points for Sam Houston State.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would usually have a hard time taking a school seriously that spells Bearcats.... Bearkats... but Sam Houston has to be taken as a serious threat at this point.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Of five games so far, every one has been very competive going into the second half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Murray State is my Sweet 16 sleeper in my bracket. Good to see them looking excellent.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn - horrible ligthing watching this Murray State game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

murray state looks too physical and tough for Vandy..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Even if Vandy were to win this game, to me they suck. This team looks so unathletic and weak.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you haven't seen this Richmond team you're in for a treat. Really good team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Number 13 on Murray State, has the ears going like another famous Murray State Alum - Popeye Jones.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I had Murray State as my lowest seed winning. 

There's a storyline there, and Vanderbilt just didn't impress me in the SEC this year. They were very overseeded.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Vandy's a jump shooting team, w/ 1 or 2 serviceable big men... Oglivy seemingly gets worse, and less skilled every time I watch them play though... Wouldn't be surpised if Vandy loses if their shooters cant get going, but I see them ultimitely winning this game with their good floor balance. We'll see. I think it will come down to what they bring on defense.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Vandy has this crazy fist pumping assistant or manager at the end of their bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Kansas State-North Texas game is like a football game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks like the first blowout of the day in progress - Kansas St over North Texas


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor has a wide open dunk pop in and out and gets no points out of it. Only up 3 with 15 minutes left in the ball game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Looks like the first blowout of the day in progress - Kansas St over North Texas


i wouldn't be so sure. eventually north texas is going to actually knock down a couple of shots.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol. The most ridiculous play.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

C'mon Baylor. Let's step up the intensity.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> i wouldn't be so sure. eventually north texas is going to actually knock down a couple of shots.


eh, nevermind. this game is basically over with clemente hot from 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LaceDarius Dunn picking up a stupid technical foul. *******.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Murray State hitting shots from the parking lot. Resilient.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Could it be a third OT game of the tourney


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

big steal there for vandy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vandy down 1 with the ball. They are probably going to Olgivy here.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice back door play by Vandy


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

43 on Murray State has to be Popeye Jones illegitamate child


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Beal is money.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State with the last possession of the ball game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow Murray St. at the buzzer


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Murray State with the buzzer beater.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, 1st buzzer beater of the season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great, great shot


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

that was a pretty bad play but i guess it worked.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

WOW...nice
Now I cant have Baylor lose I got them in the Final 4


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

AWESOME! And my Sweet 16 sleeper survives!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I told you never underestimate a team playing for a fallen parent. Say goodbye to Vandy by the #13 seed yet again.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

awesome ****in shot! I just walked into my house to see the last vandy free throw and that play, craziness!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

SEC is now 0-2 in the tourney... pathetic. This loss dents my bracket a little bit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor in big trouble. Dunn and Carter have been horrible for a veteran backcourt.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

F! There goes my bracket...

Congrats Murray St.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That was a ridiculous bailout call against Sam Houston.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Baylor in big trouble. Dunn and Carter have been horrible for a veteran backcourt.


Dunn is so erratic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Baylor is going to mess up a few of my brackets, heck I have them in the Elite 8 in some


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"

That's what I said in my office when Murray State hit that shot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sam Houston rolling over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor's gonna survive but lord did Dunn and Carter play like absolute crap.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What horrible inbounds defence by Baylor.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Sam Houston just fell apart in the span of 2 minutes..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Foul and one... damn this Baylor team is not that sharp.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya Baylor pulls away at the last possibile point. Thank God, I got them going all the way to the final 4 might not be such a great choice looking back on it but I just dont see Duke making it and Villanova barelly beat Robert Morris a team a lot worse than Sam Houston


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Villanova and Baylor keep playing like they played today, who is coming out of the bottom half of that bracket?

I feel good about sticking with Duke in the Final Four.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

God, Walton is a pathetic free throw shooter. This should be a 12 point lead if he could make free throws.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Omar Samhan is fat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wouldn't be too worried about Baylor yet. They have played very well the last two years in tournaments (lost in the Big 12 Finals a year ago, lost in the NIT Finals, lost in the Big 12 Semis this year). They are tourney tested.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Had Florida won I'd be 6-0. Good thing Kansas State is going to body BYU something awful.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samhan is fat, slow and methodical and Dellavedova looks like a 9 year old shooting mini ball when he shoots 3's. But, St. Mary's is scrappy, thats for sure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Richmond getting destroyed on the offensive glass.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

St. Mary's outrebounding Richmond 22-9 with 13 minutes left in the game. I read that Richmond couldn't rebound, but nine boards in 27 minutes?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

C'mon Richmond, beat St. Mary's for the sake of me hating Samhan.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Richmond is a good team, but St. Mary's is schooling them.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gonzalvez is a heady player. The few times I've watched Richmond I've been impressed.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im 6 for 6 right now but I will say this
I meant to pick Richmond on Yahoo so if St Marys wins its luck....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Richmond is just getting outworked.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If any of you are watching this UTEP/Butler game, it's clear as day that UTEP has way more talent then Butler.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Richmond's done. Shot's aren't falling and St. Mary's is killing them on the boards.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> If any of you are watching this UTEP/Butler game, it's clear as day that UTEP has way more talent then Butler.


Talent can only get you so far in the tournament. Baylor and Villanova have significantly more talent than their opponent and they got through by the hair on their chinny chin chin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Matt Howard flopping all over the court.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

16-2 edge in offensive rebounding... yikes.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

north texas almost things interesting cutting the lead to 14 with 6ish minutes left but then started throwing the ball away again and k state took the game back over.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> Talent can only get you so far in the tournament. Baylor and Villanova have significantly more talent than their opponent and they got through by the hair on their chinny chin chin.


True. UTEP dominated C-USA tho, and I think CUSA has alot more talent than the Horizon league. I like UTEP in this one, but we'll see... Kinda wishing I put UTEP in the sweet 16 over Vandy right now, lol...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Richmond just got taken to school, by a team from that lousy WCC league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game by St. Mary's. I didn't know who would win, but Samham really came to play. Simple as that. Richmond needs to recruit some post players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UTEP up by six at half-time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Samhan's a 2nd rounder for someone dude has skills.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Samhan's a 2nd rounder for someone dude has skills.


No he's not. Thats about as much of a gaurantee as there is. He is waaaaay to slow and pounds the ball in the post until he decides to shoot a fadeaway. Not NBA material at all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You forget Patrick O'Bryant and Rafael Araujo were both drafted in the lottery. A 2nd round pick for Samhan isn't going to give people nightmares.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

That's the Butler team I remember.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UTEP is just so damn sloppy. What the hell?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> You forget Patrick O'Bryant and Rafael Araujo were both drafted in the lottery. A 2nd round pick for Samhan isn't going to give people nightmares.


Both were 6'11" to 7'0" and were shot blockers. Samhan is closer to 6'8 or 6'9" than 7 foot and is slow as molasses, in fact painful to watch run up the floor. O'Bryant was mainly drafted off potential, Samhan is what he is. There's just much better options out there than Samhan if your looking for a big late in the draft.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Both were 6'11" to 7'0" and were shot blockers. Samhan is closer to 6'8 or 6'9" than 7 foot and is slow as molasses, in fact painful to watch run up the floor. O'Bryant was mainly drafted off potential, Samhan is what he is. There's just much better options out there than Samhan if your looking for a big late in the draft.


Lol Rafael Araujo was called T-rex because he had tiny arms...his wingspan is even shorter than Samhan's. Its a miracle how that guy got drafted so high.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Tony Barbee watching this game? Pressure Butler. Your team looks lethargic, because you're coaching a stupid ball game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Lol Rafael Araujo was called T-rex because he had tiny arms...his wingspan is even shorter than Samhan's. Its a miracle how that guy got drafted so high.


Yeah, looking back he was one of the more naive draft choices in awhile.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

2 fouls within 20 seconds on Character. Nice.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Shelvin Mack is the straw that stirs the drink for that Butler team.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Butler looking like a top 15 team now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Barbee has to be the dumbest coach in the world. Butler's hitting 3's and you're zoning them. Why the hell wouldn't you play man to man?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I got a feeling some brackets might be busted after this one. I'm glad I stuck with my guns and didn't fall for the talent hype. Not over yet, just saying.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This defense in the 2nd half is pathetic. Is UTEP tired? I have never seen something like this before.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Turning into a blowout.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

That's what Butler does to you.

Well, that and they can't miss from three right now, it seems.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

How many of you that took utep are pulling yer hair out?

This team is being out-classed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp I always have backup brackets. UTEP advanced in some, Butler in others. But you'd think this UTEP team would have defended the perimeter better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm impressed with Butler. I watched them all year, but this team isn't "THIS" good. Really disappointed in Randy Culpepper. Dude hasn't done anything.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Do you guys think Jimmer Fredette has a shot at the league? He's a little different than your average slow guard. I'm not sure myself, he has some qualities aside from his great shooting stroke that are intriguing. He's great at keeping his dribble, can get bigs inside on the up-and-under Steve Nash finger roll type shot. He's also got a really quick release and can shoot just as well off one foot as he does when he's squared up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fredette doesn't really seem like he's a passer at all. He's basically an undersized SG.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Lets go Northern Iowa.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> I just don't understand how a careless team could go 17-2 in arguably the toughest non BCS conference. That just doesn't make any sense to me. Seton Hall has no defense. UTEP plays defense. Comparing the two is silly, imo.


I saw Butler getting wide open looks the entire 2nd half. Going 17-2 doesn't mean anything this time of year.

Sometimes ya gotta get away from the stats and look at energy/passion.

Butler outhustled this team all over the court.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> I saw Butler getting wide open looks the entire 2nd half. Going 17-2 doesn't mean anything this time of year.
> 
> Sometimes ya gotta get away from the stats and look at energy/passion.
> 
> Butler outhustled this team all over the court.


Butler kind of played with that, "been there, done that" mentality. UTEP looked like they didn't know what the tournament is all about. That was a piss poor coaching job as well.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Both were 6'11" to 7'0" and were shot blockers. Samhan is closer to 6'8 or 6'9" than 7 foot and is slow as molasses, in fact painful to watch run up the floor. O'Bryant was mainly drafted off potential, Samhan is what he is. There's just much better options out there than Samhan if your looking for a big late in the draft.


You actually think Omar Samhan is 6'8? Hah. 

This is actually quite the Gonzaga homer thing for you to say...

Reminds me of a certain someone trying to claim that DeMarcus Cousins is the same height as Patrick Patterson. 

Don't get to close to a situation. Especially not a freaking basketball team!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Fredette could make the league as a spot-up shooter, but as with guys like JJ Redick, Chris Lofton, etc., defense is gonna be what would keep them out of the league. Redick busted his tail to become a serviceable defensive player, but he still benifits greatly in having DH behind him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I wonder what happens to Caracter now


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> You actually think Omar Samhan is 6'8? Hah.
> 
> This is actually quite the Gonzaga homer thing for you to say...
> 
> ...


Samhan isn't his listed 6'11" thats for certain. I'm willing to bet when he gets measured he'll be 6'8.75" or maybe 6'9".


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> I wonder what happens to Caracter now


Academically ineligible?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown down 7-2 early.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Lon Kreuger teams are always defensively sound.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> I got a feeling some brackets might be busted after this one. I'm glad I stuck with my guns and didn't fall for the talent hype. Not over yet, just saying.


Yeah, you were smart, I definitely fell for the talent trap. I even posted in the other thread that Butler was getting slept on, but yet I still switched to UTEP last minute. I thought they just had too much more talent. 

That was my only 5-12 upset tho, so i'll be pissed if one of the other 5's lose! My west bracket is a mess with UTEP, Vandy, and UF all dropping games, but at least i've only lost 1 sweet 16 team, so Im still alive.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNI with the lead, Kentucky destroy ETSU and Ohio still leading Georgetown.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Egleseder's a beast. Just a big ol' farm boy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

UNLV and Syracuse are my two teams in the tourney.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, this Autotune Bud Light commercial is going to kill me. Annoying as hell.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Washington vs Marquette coming up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Big East really was overrated. I knew they would have problems in the tourney. A lot of their teams struggle offensively.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bassett and Cooper for Ohio are hitting shots all over the place.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

My **** is already busted. ****


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im straight except I had UTEP to the sweet 16.
Hopefully Murray State beats Butler


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good game in San Jose between Washington-Marquette. One point lead for the Golden Eagles.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Lazar Hayward kind of reminds me of Malik Hairston.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio has hit 8 three pointers in the first half.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Georgetown better get their **** together.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Knew I shoulda put Tennessee over GTown. If I went with my gut my bracket would be alot better. Need Washington & UNLV to help me out alil bit


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cubillan playing great for Marquette.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marquette needs to slow down. They play better at a more deliberate pace, but they're in denial about it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Damn Ohio, Armon Bassett and DJ Cooper are big time talents for a MAC school


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northern Iowa-UNLV is a good game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A step-back 3 from Bassett, oh boy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown is losing by 17 points.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Faroqmanesh seems to show up every March.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Georgetown doesn't play a style that is built for coming back either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown is out of sync, you knew that charge was coming.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am done with filling out these damn brackets. Why did I have Georgetown in the Elite Eight? This team finished 8th in the Big East for a reason.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Man, Wisconsin could really use Adam Koch. I think we offered him a scholarship for 4 out of 5 years.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> I am done with filling out these damn brackets. Why did I have Georgetown in the Elite Eight? This team finished 8th in the Big East for a reason.


hahaha join the club. we were fooled by a handful of nice performances


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Georgetown had the great wins ... but they also lost to Rutgers. 

With the play of the Big East so far, I am much less confident in Syracuse.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm just glad I don't have G-Town in my Elite 8.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A potential Ohio/Ohio St. matchup in the Sweet 16 could be interesting.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think the Hoyas still have one run left in them, but it will not be enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio is shooting like 55% from the field. You're not going to get back into the game if all you're doing is giving up wide open looks.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

12 point game with 8 minutes to go is very manageable.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This UNLV/Northern Iowa game is the definition of an 8/9 game. Two evenly matched teams.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I just realized tomorrow is bascially going to be very ACC.

6 out of 16 games will involve ACC teams.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Here comes the Georgetown run.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow Georgetown will definitely destroy my bracket(s)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Marquette's a well coached team. Constant movement on offense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown trying to come back.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ohio knows how to answer.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Missing a 1 and 1, then giving up a three is a good way to kill momentum.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am surprised that the UNLV - N Iowa will get into or close to the seventies.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DJ Cooper has thoroughly outplayed both Georgetown guards.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Game over. Have to give alot of credit to Ohio


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stick a fork in em. Georgetown is done.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tie game in Oklahoma City.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow what a ****ing shot


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Faroqmanesh seems to show up every March.


Yep


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Faroumanesh with the dagger.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

should be 1.5 seconds not 0.7 second


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Darius Johnson-Odom, love this guy.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Can Northern Iowa keep it competive against Kansas... that is the question now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown giving up 95 points. Yikes.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Georgetown giving up 95 points. Yikes.


Yeah what the hell? I don't care how well a team shoots, Georgetown should never play fast enough for a team to drop 97.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington getting back into the ball game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Big East should be 0-3 in this tournament. If it wasn't for the refs, Nova would be out.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep, you cant give up 97 points against Ohio and expect to win.
Its not like they played bad offensively.. Monroe and Wright did their thing but their defense was just terrible and Ohio shooting really well. Bassett and Cooper are BCS talents no doubt. I was actually wondering where Bassett transfered, now I know lol..
Ohio State seems to have a pretty clear road to an Elite 8 match with Kansas.
Northern Iowa should be competitive for the Jayhawks but no way they actually win.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Washington vs. Marquette could end with a buzzer beater too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Marquette-U-Dub game has been exciting. Just as I expected when the brackets were announced.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, what a terrific first day of the tournament, outside of the really elite teams 10 to like 40 is really close 
I expect some close ones tommorow as well
Utah State/Texas AM, Clemson/Missouri, Xavier/Minnesota, California/Louisville etc..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lazar Hayward, HE GOOD!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington back in front.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marquette is sneaky good. Their only real weakness is that they lack height. Lazar, DJO, and Butler could potentially play professionally, and Acker and Cubillan have 9 combined years at the D1 level.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dunno about DJO but Hayward should be a 2nd rounder this year and Jimmy Butler down the line is a sleeper for the draft. I truely beleive he can be a SF at the next level not so sure about Hayward. He is a little bit of a tweener


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I might have some irrational love of Johnson-Odom. The guy can shoot the lights out, drive, and seems athletic enough to play the 2 in the NBA. Awesome player. 2 years of eligibility left for him to improve.

EDIT: Also, Buzz Williams is a really good coach.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

The thing about him is he is like 6 foot 2 if he was around 66 than it would be a different story


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> The thing about him is he is like 6 foot 2 if he was around 66 than it would be a different story


I thought he was 6-4. If he's 6-2 then you're right.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a game between Washington and Marquette.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Quincy Pondexter just willing Washington to the lead. The guy has taken over.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Washington with a huge clutch bucket with a little over a second left in the game to lead 80-78.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Washington vs. Marquette could end with a buzzer beater too.


Good call, Marquette might get it but if not game winner with 1.9 is good enough


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Marquette deserves to lose this, their defense the last 12 minutes was beyond pathetic


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

For **** sakes stop all the timeouts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Come on, just run the play, all these long-*** timeouts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East goes 1-3 today. I called this back during the Big East tournament. Where's bball?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

lol @ the big east...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice win by the Pac 10 champions.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Even with all their overseeding, the BigEast should have gone 0-4 today.

Still, most of the big guns out tomorrow.

Today was pretty much the B team.

Who wants to bet they go 1-3 tomorrow? Haha


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know about you guys, but I hate this group of players on Tennessee. They are just dumb streetballers and it's annoying to watch. Please Pearl go back to your early teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wake can't shoot, so what does Rick Barnes do? Play them man to man. Idiotic. Last year Cleveland State blew them out strictly by staying in a 2-3 zone.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont care much for Chism or any of their other player, but that Hopson kid can a little bit.

Texas sucks, btw


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i love how people base an entire leagues level of talent for an entire season on 1st round ncaa tournament games


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

WTF Marquette.... well then again.. you are a young team and most of the games you have played were very close. You just don't know how to close out games yet but you're getting there. You loss your biggest recruit which was a PF because his father whined like a little girl. Don't worry, your future is very bright. Unlike that crap Georgetown pulled.. you fought hard.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The 1-3 Big East record is somewhat deceiving, although I do not want to underplay the deceiving performances of the Hoyas and Nova. Going 1-1 in those games in the manner they did does not bode well for the conference.

But IMO, any 6-11, 7-10 game in this tournament is the same as an 8-9 game... all the teams are evenly matched. So I will not make too many conclusions based on Marquette and ND, as they were even games, amongst even teams.

Its up to Syracuse, West Virginia and Pitt, to actually play to their seed level tomorrow and this weekend. 

And Nova might get it going for one game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> SethDavisHoops: Quincy Pondexter during interview w/ Bob Wenzel: "Sorry, President Obama, for ruining your bracket."


........


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas back in it. C'mon Horns. Win this game so you can give Kentucky a game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Another good one brewing between San Diego State and Tennesee
Personally I like Tennessee
For a streetball team they play some really good D their offense is a problem though especially w/o Smith they are very streaky
Tobias Harris is gonna be big for them next season he is a future lottery pick by all counts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Lehigh on a 7-0 run. Looked like Jayhawks were gonna pull away after finally waking up after being down 12-4

Kansas up 25-21.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The fact that Lehigh has stayed close for seventeen minutes is a major upset.


----------



## Reisedoggy (Aug 27, 2004)

LeHigh is playing hard... I know they wont win.. but they are not scared of Kansas..thats for sure


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas only up 1. Bradley and Hamilton playing awesome for Texas.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

35-29, Kansas at the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay so I am watching this Tennessee game online and now it's in the studio, even though the game is still going on. WTF?


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tyshawn Taylor and Marcus Morris came to play today. We had a few unfortunate bounces but we will bring it in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Montana hanging in there.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Samhan isn't his listed 6'11" thats for certain. I'm willing to bet when he gets measured he'll be 6'8.75" or maybe 6'9".


With shoes? You are delusional.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Typical KU this season let lesser teams stay in the game too long, come on jayhawks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The power of neutral courts this year. It's not so easy to win when you have to step out of your gym.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> You forget Patrick O'Bryant and Rafael Araujo were both drafted in the lottery. A 2nd round pick for Samhan isn't going to give people nightmares.


Samhan's not getting drafted. From what I saw today, he has some touch around the rim, but he's the slowest player I can ever remember watching. I mean ridiculously, absurdly slow.

Guy's not an NBA player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas has 9 losses, eight of which are to Big 12 teams. I think their league is more responsible for their season than anything else.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As soon as I say that, Texas decides to play like crap. Put Hamilton back in Barnes.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Big East goes 1-3 today. I called this back during the Big East tournament. Where's bball?


You also were in UTEP's corner, but you don't see me coming on here calling you out, do you?

And to all Marquette fans:

CHOKE JOB!!!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

If Eric Bledsoe could go 8-9 from behind the arc every game we might make it to the Final 4...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> And to all Marquette fans:
> 
> CHOKE JOB!!!


Hahaha! They really have NOT taken well to becoming the state's #2 program. Basketball really was all they had over UW.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ish Smith is carving up some longhorn roasts


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Hahaha! They really have NOT taken well to becoming the state's #2 program. Basketball really was all they had over UW.


Haha, dude the thing is I like Lazar, Jimmy Butler, Cubillan, Acker, and DJO a lot. I just can't tolerate Buzz' antics.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Texas - another team under the 'careless' category - sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lehigh still hanging in surprisingly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> You also were in UTEP's corner, but you don't see me coming on here calling you out, do you?
> 
> And to all Marquette fans:
> 
> CHOKE JOB!!!


I wasn't calling him out. He agreed with me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bruce Pearl's kid really sucks.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Haha, dude the thing is I like Lazar, Jimmy Butler, Cubillan, Acker, and DJO a lot. I just can't tolerate Buzz' antics.


I've actually gained a lot of respect for Buzz, more than I ever had for Crean. I just have a pretty big interest in keeping Wisconsin over Marquette for recruiting purposes. They need to do well enough to raise the level of play in the state, but not well enough to take more recruits from us.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Funny how Chas McFarland always ends up getting into it with the other team...And they call him the next time down the court because they knew he was guilty all along


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

CJ McCollum is a pretty good player he has averaged 25 points per game since becoming the full time go to guy for Lehigh he is gonna be a really good college player. Only a Freshman too.

I hope Montana upsets New Mexico but I just dont see it happening unfortunately.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

JP Prince is one of my favorite SRs in the NCAAs. It seems like 7 years ago when he first stepped on campus at Arizona


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Told y'all that boy Ish is a problem


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> They need to do well enough to raise the level of play in the state, but not well enough to take more recruits from us.


Haha, I feel the same exact way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible call in Providence. Till now it's been a well-officiated game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

J'Covan Brown ties the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

67-67. 3 by Texas just tied it. 49 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big block by Williams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought they were going to go to Damion James. A pretty mediocre senior season by him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Then Williams walks on the throw in lol.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Unbelievable at almost the same time two of the dumbest plays possible were committted.

A travel on an inbounds in the Wake game, and a foul on a three point shot in the Tennesse game, with Tennessee up four.

Damn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

San Diego State down 1 with 9.5 seconds left. Tennessee ball.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That seemed to be alot of steps by James.... Lebron like.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Overtime.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Three OT games on the first day. Interesting.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a complete bail out by the refs. Aminu absolutely did not foul James. If anything that's either a travel or an offensive foul on the clear out. Absolutely bs to give them free throws to decide the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee holds on.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it just me, or has the officiating been awful so far??

9 hours later I'm still steamed that a fellow NEC team should be playing on Saturday if they didn;t have officials that bet on the game they were doing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dangerous foul by McFarland.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> Is it just me, or has the officiating been awful so far??
> 
> 9 hours later I'm still steamed that a fellow NEC team should be playing on Saturday if they didn;t have officials that bet on the game they were doing.


It's not just you. We saw it during championship week too.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Diable said:


> That was a complete bail out by the refs. Aminu absolutely did not foul James. If anything that's either a travel or an offensive foul on the clear out. Absolutely bs to give them free throws to decide the game.


I thought so at first, too. However if you watch the replay closely, you'll see he gets James' forearm.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

With exception to the Nova/RM game, officiating has been pretty good today and it's much better overall since the 2007-2008 season.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm sorry, I just don't trust a Rick Barnes' team in these tight situations.

You're a good guy Rick, prove me wrong...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is that a foul? There wasn't a blockout.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Texas' players leaving their feet in the backcourt to make a pass.

No need for that J'Covan...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> Is it just me, or has the officiating been awful so far??
> 
> 9 hours later I'm still steamed that a fellow NEC team should be playing on Saturday if they didn;t have officials that bet on the game they were doing.


That foul by McFarland was blatantly intentional. Game over, but the refs are there to increase the odds for good one shining moment footage - not to make the correct call.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> That foul by McFarland was blatantly intentional. Game over, but the refs are there to increase the odds for good one shining moment footage - not to make the correct call.


Lol, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> I thought so at first, too. However if you watch the replay closely, you'll see he gets James' forearm.


James took three steps + a shuffle long before Aminu touched him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big 3 by Stewart. 80-79, Texas with 15.9 secs left.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh Rick...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No one to blame but themselves. Make a free throw you bums.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big shot by Smith. 

Texas misses the long heave. 

Game over.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

What a great day.. It seems like every game was a good one for at least part of it....

Here are my players of the day: 

West Region... When everyone, not excluding myself, picked UTEP *Shelvin Mack* took it personally. He carried Butler to a convincing victory

South Region... Sam Houston State nearly upset Baylor, due to disappointing performancess for Dunn and Tweety but my boy *Ekpe Udoh* came through big with 20 points, 13 rebounds and 5 assists proving that he is one of the best all around bigs in the country.

Midwest Region... Armon Bassett was huge for Ohio in their upset victory but down the stretch when the Hoyas were making a run *DJ Cooper* put the game away.

East Region... There is a game going on but I am gonna go with *Ish Smith* who was just amazing today besides the game winner also almost had a triple double.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rick Barnes exactly when do you get criticized for not winning the big one?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rick Barnes needs to be fired.

Texas can get talent on its own. There's no way that this team should be out in the first round with the size and athleticism that they have.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ish is one hell of a player when he's on...but he's got a ton of warts in his game as well.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

My bracket is already completely screwed, and that just added to it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't do brackets any more. You find yourself rooting for your bracket instead of enjoying the games.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> James took three steps + a shuffle long before Aminu touched him.


He traveled before the shot no doubt. He was also fouled.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

James had his shoulder into Aminu the entire way...He was clearing out while he was traveling so this alleged foul by Aminu is the third thing that happened. **** you any way Zebra


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I've already lost five teams, so it's obvious that I'm done. Just rooting for great games now.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Diable said:


> James had his shoulder into Aminu the entire way...He was clearing out while he was traveling so this alleged foul by Aminu is the third thing that happened. **** you any way Zebra


Ok fine, he committed an offensive foul and he traveled. Since both of those weren't called, he was still fouled .

My bracket is doing just fine as long as Syracuse doesn't play like the rest of the Big East.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I hate Texas. The one year they actually defied the trend and played up to their potential was the year after Durant left - when I bet big against them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Montana coach looks like the Eagle Muppet.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I hate Texas. The one year they actually defied the trend and played up to their potential was the year after Durant left - when I bet big against them.


TJ Ford took them to the Final Four.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Refs are going to do their best to ruin this game, too. Meaningless contact called on the perimeter with 1:22 left in a 1 point game. Was there a time when this type of thing wasn't called, or is that just my memory playing tricks on me?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> TJ Ford took them to the Final Four.


What, 7 years ago?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im just trying to win the Basketballforums group in Yahoo.
I mean I dont think nobody has ever gone perfect in the years since Yahoo has been doing and the chances of anyone being number 1 out of the millions brackets submitted on yahoo are very low.
So if I win the bbf bracket (which I have done before I beleive) I will be happy since there are some pretty good basketball minds on here. And Im still in the hunt for sure.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

BTW, my best bracket has to be the year I took Kent State to go to the Elite 8 and they did. With Antonio Gates and that Hoffman guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What was that dude doing? Why was he in such a hurry?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Rick Barnes needs to be fired.
> 
> Texas can get talent on its own. There's no way that this team should be out in the first round with the size and athleticism that they have.


Very disappointing finish for the Longhorn. I mean I wasnt one of those people that had them as a final 4 team and championship contender in the start of the season. But I had them at least in the top 10.
To be fair to Barnes though, Jordan Hamilton is a California guy, Avery Bradley went to HS in Nevada and Durant wasnt from Texas either. So its not certain they would be getting those guys w/o him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's kind of funny, Georgetown vs. Tennessee was supposed to be the national game (on Saturday), but since Georgetown was upset, Villanova got put there. I wonder what would have happened if Robert Morris would have won.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

So was this the best NCAAs opening days? For sure in my day(pretty much since 2000).
8 of the 16 games decided by a combined 19 points and 5 seeds that were ranked 10 or lower won.
Tommorow should be really good but Im not sure it lives up to the MADNESS we saw today...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I will make a more in depth break down in the actual game thread but at first look some great games with Big 12 teams involved for Saturday.

Northern Iowa should give Kansas a run for their money
BYU vs Kansas State is an elite 8 level match up according to Kenpom but the way Mountain West and Big 12 performed today this might be a blow out.
and of course Baylor and Old Dominion are teams that play 2 very different styles and should be interesting which one wins out, but I think ODU doesnt have the talent nor size to win this one.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kansas St should mop BYU. They have the athletes and the legs the run them silly, just need 2 defenders to check Jimmer and Lloyd @ ALL times... KState has way more firepower than Florida, so outscoring BYU should be easy for them with the athletes to clean the boards.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

All in all, not a bad day for me and my bracket. 13/16 and 12/16 (Looks like I swapped ND and ODU in brackets, although I could have sworn I had ND in both). Lost Marquette and Georgetown as Sweet 16 teams, but nothing beyond that. Also whiffed on UTEP.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why are people that surprised at Texas seeing as how they've unachieved all season anyway?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Rick Barnes needs to be fired.
> 
> Texas can get talent on its own. There's no way that this team should be out in the first round with the size and athleticism that they have.


that's just ridiculous. there's absolutely no reason at all for them to even consider firing barnes. he's taken them to the tournament every year he's been there and has turned them into an actual legitimate basketball program.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> No one to blame but themselves. Make a free throw you bums.


ultimately, texas had chances to close the door on wake forest but wake forest wouldn't have been anywhere close in overtime had it not been for multiple bad calls going their way. mason got called for a foul when he got thrown to the ground(gave wake 2 fts). the blatant intentional/flagrant foul that they didn't call(took a possession away from texas). the 5th foul on james(2 fts plus took out texas' best player). and then there was the charge on jcovan brown that definitely was a block(took 2 fts away from texas). that's +6 fts and one possession to wake forest in overtime to allow them back into the game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I thought they were going to go to Damion James. A pretty mediocre senior season by him.


huh? there was nothing mediocre about his senior season other than the team results.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Why are people that surprised at Texas seeing as how they've unachieved all season anyway?


they lost a game they led by 8 in overtime and missed 4 free throws in the last minute that would have put the game away. them losing the game wasn't surprising. they were in the 8/9 game for a reason. but the manner in which it was lost was certainly surprising.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Three OT games on the first day. Interesting.


To me, it means the committee did its job.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> Very disappointing finish for the Longhorn. I mean I wasnt one of those people that had them as a final 4 team and championship contender in the start of the season. But I had them at least in the top 10.
> To be fair to Barnes though, Jordan Hamilton is a California guy, Avery Bradley went to HS in Nevada and Durant wasnt from Texas either. So its not certain they would be getting those guys w/o him.


Bradley's from Tacoma. Him and Gaddy for UW were AAU teammates.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I hate Texas. The one year they actually defied the trend and played up to their potential was the year after Durant left - when I bet big against them.


come on now. look at what texas has actually done. they basically perform to their seed every year(made the final four as a 1 seed, elite eight twice as a 2 seed, sweet sixteen as a 3, 2nd round losses as a 4 and 7, first round losses as an 8).


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

13-3 in the first day. Tops in my office pool. Only missed Wake, ODU and Georgetown.

And I watched more college basketball in the morning than I did the entire regular season.

And since I'm acknowledging this, I'll probably go 8-8 today.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> I am done with filling out these damn brackets. Why did I have Georgetown in the Elite Eight? This team finished 8th in the Big East for a reason.





TM said:


> hahaha join the club. we were fooled by a handful of nice performances


Count me in :| 

11-5 on the first day, ok I guess.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So apparently Rocketeer is on the record that Texas played up to their potential this year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> So apparently Rocketeer is on the record that Texas played up to their potential this year.


where did i say that? i said they generally play up to their potential and that they basically always play to their seed in the tournament. if you can point out some history of texas not living up to their potential, feel free. but it hasn't actually happened.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

They had the potential to be a championship team this year. Obviously they didn't play up to their potential.

Last year's team was way more talented than their 9-7 conference record would have indicated.

The year before was Augustin year where they actually achieved something. 

Year before that they had Durant and couldn't make it out of the 2nd round. 

Yr before that with Aldridge, Gibson, Tucker, etc - by far most talented team in the country but never played like it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> They had the potential to be a championship team this year. Obviously they didn't play up to their potential.


texas didn't have the potential to be a championship team. even if they absolutely peaked, they still had no real pg and couldn't shoot free throws. they could have maybe(and i stress maybe) have peaked as a final four team, but nothing more.



> Last year's team was way more talented than their 9-7 conference record would have indicated.


what was all this talent? abrams?



> The year before was Augustin year where they actually achieved something.


yeah, they were good.


> Year before that they had Durant and couldn't make it out of the 2nd round.


how far did beasley make it? oh yeah, having a team without much size and almost no depth isn't that great.



> Yr before that with Aldridge, Gibson, Tucker, etc - by far most talented team in the country but never played like it.


aldridge, gibson, and tucker is by far the most talented team in the country? what the **** are you talking about? definitely not anything that makes sense.

to be fair, when i first read your post i thought you were talking about underachieving in the tournament. that definitely hasn't happened considering their seed. but really, texas has basically achieved to its talent level.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> texas didn't have the potential to be a championship team. even if they absolutely peaked, they still had no real pg and couldn't shoot free throws. they could have maybe(and i stress maybe) have peaked as a final four team, but nothing more.


There's a reason they were ranked #1 early in the season. They ended up as an 8 seed. To even imply that they have played up to their potential this year is one of the more absurd things ever posted on this board, and that is saying something. The fact that you are doing this makes it very obvious you have no ability to think clearly about this situation. 



> what was all this talent? abrams?


Abrams, James and Pittman is a fantastic core. 9-7 in last year's Big XII is a joke, given what that team had. 



> how far did beasley make it? oh yeah, having a team without much size and almost no depth isn't that great.


Durant, DJ Augustin and Damion James on the same team. I would knock this team the least of the teams I am knocking due to the youth, but still no way they played to their potential. If Barnes had bothered to try a strategy beyond "give it to Durant, get out of the way", this team would have been much more successful. 



> aldridge, gibson, and tucker is by far the most talented team in the country? what the **** are you talking about? definitely not anything that makes sense.


They also had Abrams. 

Who was more talented? UConn, I forgot about them. But who else? 

Texas still clearly more talented than all the teams they beat, and lost to a team that wasn't even close to as talented. 



> to be fair, when i first read your post i thought you were talking about underachieving in the tournament. that definitely hasn't happened considering their seed. but really, *texas has basically achieved to its talent level.*


An absolute joke that you'd even consider saying this. They may have played up to their seed if you slant the argument in your direction, but you have to acknowledge that there is a lot more to your talent level than your seed. 

An underachieving team is very likely going to get a lower seed because they underachieved during the season, not just in the tournament. And setting the bar once the team has already underachieved is the only argument you've got.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> There's a reason they were ranked #1 early in the season. They ended up as an 8 seed. To even imply that they have played up to their potential this year is one of the more absurd things ever posted on this board, and that is saying something. The fact that you are doing this makes it very obvious you have no ability to think clearly about this situation.


texas definitely underachieved this season. but they didn't have championship potential. way too many flaws even if they played their best.



> Abrams, James and Pittman is a fantastic core. 9-7 in last year's Big XII is a joke, given what that team had.


no, that is not a fantastic core. not even close.



> Durant, DJ Augustin and Damion James on the same team. I would knock this team the least of the teams I am knocking due to the youth, but still no way they played to their potential. If Barnes had bothered to try a strategy beyond "give it to Durant, get out of the way", this team would have been much more successful.


they were all freshman. that team had no depth, no size, and started 4 freshman and a sophomore. huge shock that they weren't really successful.



> They also had Abrams.


abrams as a freshman wasn't exactly anything to speak of.



> Who was more talented? UConn, I forgot about them. But who else?


florida? ucla? villanova? lsu? duke?



> Texas still clearly more talented than all the teams they beat, and lost to a team that wasn't even close to as talented.


lsu was at the very worst close in talent level.



> An absolute joke that you'd even consider saying this. They may have played up to their seed if you slant the argument in your direction, but you have to acknowledge that there is a lot more to your talent level than your seed.
> 
> An underachieving team is very likely going to get a lower seed because they underachieved during the season, not just in the tournament. And setting the bar once the team has already underachieved is the only argument you've got.


this was a thread discussing the ncaa tournament, so initially i thought that it was likely that you were referring to texas underachieving in the tournament. that would most easily be determined by how they perform to their seed. texas in general has performed to their seed. they have generally either reached the round they were supposed to or lost in a game that would basically be thought of as 50/50(and 8/9 or 4/5 matchup).

talking about texas just underachieving in general isn't accurate either though. it's definitely true of this season, but isn't accurate when you look at the entire time period barnes has been coach. the team lost durant and played well. the team lost tj ford and played well. they've had years where they've overachieved and years where they've underachieved, but there definitely isn't a trend towards underachieving.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> texas definitely underachieved this season. but they didn't have championship potential. way too many flaws even if they played their best.


No flaws with their talent level. 



> no, that is not a fantastic core. not even close.


Compared to the typical Texas team over the past 5 years, maybe not. Compared to the rest of the league, one of the most talented teams and an obvious underachiever. 




> they were all freshman. that team had no depth, no size, and started 4 freshman and a sophomore. huge shock that they weren't really successful.


Like I said, I give them a bit of a pass on this one. Still, with the amount of talent they had it could have gone a lot better. 




> abrams as a freshman wasn't exactly anything to speak of.
> 
> 
> florida? ucla? villanova? lsu? duke?
> ...


Revisionist history at its finest, all of it. 



> this was a thread discussing the ncaa tournament, so initially i thought that it was likely that you were referring to texas underachieving in the tournament. that would most easily be determined by how they perform to their seed. texas in general has performed to their seed. they have generally either reached the round they were supposed to or lost in a game that would basically be thought of as 50/50(and 8/9 or 4/5 matchup).
> 
> talking about texas just underachieving in general isn't accurate either though. it's definitely true of this season, but isn't accurate when you look at the entire time period barnes has been coach. the team lost durant and played well. the team lost tj ford and played well. they've had years where they've overachieved and years where they've underachieved, but there definitely isn't a trend towards underachieving.


The only way a person doesn't see the underachieving trend is if they shut their eyes. You seem to be doing a pretty good job of that.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

That LSU team was also incredibly young. TTime & Big Baby were both freshman if I recall... Cant remember if Mitchell was fresh or soph


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Revisionist history at its finest, all of it.


yep, it's revisionist history to say that teams with horford/noah/brewer/green, foye/lowry/allen ray, mo ager/paul davis/shannon brown, afflalo/farmar/shipp/mbahamoute, etc were equally talented if not moreso than a team with aldridge/tucker/gibson. sure thing.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

LSU 

Davis was a soph, and Thomas was a redshirt freshmen.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> yep, it's revisionist history to say that teams with horford/noah/brewer/green, foye/lowry/allen ray, mo ager/paul davis/shannon brown, afflalo/farmar/shipp/mbahamoute, etc were equally talented if not moreso than a team with aldridge/tucker/gibson. sure thing.


That was probably my favorite tournament ever. Looking back, there was an unbelievable amount of talent.

In addition to what you said, UCLA had Darren Collison and Ryan Hollins (but Josh Shipp was hurt that year). 

Gay, Marcus Williams, Boone, and Hilton Armstrong at UConn. Brandon Roy, John Brockman, and Bobby Jones at Washington. Jared Dudley and Craig Smith at BC. Reddick, Williams, and McRoberts at Duke. Jeff Green and Roy Hibbert at Georgetown. Julian Wright, Mario Chalmers, and Brandon Rush at Kansas. Rodney Carney, Shawne Williams, and CDR at Memphis. Sam Young, Aaron Gray, and those two guards that seemed like they were at Pitt for most the decade.

Plus Adam Morrison, Rondo, Ronnie Brewer, Ramon Sessions, Hansbrough.... almost every team had at least one NBA guy, and that was even before the age limit so guys like Bynum, Ellis, Webster, and Blatche weren't involved. And then of course George Mason goes to the Final Four without any NBA players.

Compare that to this years tournament, where their may be one first round pick in the entire South region.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya that tourney when Morrison cried and GMason went to the final 4 was ****in classic


----------

